# using TUG on iPhone?



## abdibile (Dec 13, 2010)

How are you using TUG on the iPhone?

In Safari everything seems to be alittle small and I have to zoom a lot.

Any tipps how to make this easier on the iPhone?

Does TUGBBS support an iPhone client like taptalk ? 
http://www.tapatalk.com/mobile.php


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 13, 2010)

we are still on v3.6 of vbulletin...so it doesnt support many of those apps.

We will eevntually update to the latest version of vbulletin which should make many new features available...however they seem to be releasing new versions regularly...and sadly all the customizations done to the forums over the years may not work well with the updates...more things we have to test.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 13, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> we are still on v3.6 of vbulletin...so it doesnt support many of those apps.
> 
> We will eevntually update to the latest version of vbulletin which should make many new features available...however they seem to be releasing new versions regularly...and sadly all the customizations done to the forums over the years may not work well with the updates...more things we have to test.



Brian,

As you know there was a previous Tug thread on enabling mobile apps for Tug. You participated in that thread.  However, you did not answer the final post in that thread which was from me - so I'll repost it here.

"Am I correct in interpreting from your reply that the current Tug vbulletin software will not support Tapatalk?

If so, any timeline for when Tug will upgrade vbulletin?

Here's another vote for enabling TapaTalk. I've downloaded TapaTalk on my smartphone (Motorola Droid) and used it to navigate a couple of forums. It was much easier to navigate them with TapaTalk.

Thanks

Richard "


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 14, 2010)

Our current vBulletin installation is about 4 years old at this point.  Since these apps are surely newer than that, if they require support to be built-in at this end, it's a good bet they aren't supported.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 14, 2010)

I doubt it will get implemented before the end of the year, but id shoot for sometime in the first quarter of next year.

Im currently trying to roll out the "image upload" feature on resort review pages.


----------



## timeos2 (Dec 14, 2010)

*The Palm handles it nearly perfectly as is. No app required*

Not that it helps you, so I guess this is gloating in at least a small way, ut TUG (and most other) sites work great on my Palm Pre. In fact I do about half my total browsing with that now as it's quick, always in hand & fun to "catch up" on the fly. I find it a bit humorous that the iPhone, which took the majority oif it's "new" features directly from the old Palm Treo except the most important - an actual keyboard - gets all the press while the Palm gets far less. I'm so glad Palm came along as they broke the MS death grip & proved you don't need a trillion gigabytes to do most things. While they aren't the star they once were I still prefer their products over all others. No "apps" required - the regular sites work just fine, thank you. The new version 2 should be even better.  Also not having to deal with AT&T alone makes it an easy choice for me.  Maybe you need to reconsider your equipment choice for a long term answer.


----------



## Stricky (Dec 15, 2010)

Tug works fine on my iPhone plus I just started my car to warm it up with my iPhone


----------



## brigechols (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm another Tugger who experiences no problems accessing this bb using an iPhone. Yes, the print is small but simple enough to magnify the page.


----------



## ada903 (Dec 15, 2010)

I use it daily from my iphone, I have no problems.  I also search II daily from my Iphone and even booked a getaway from the phone.


----------

